# National Treasure!



## Matt Ross (Jun 27, 2019)

How many of you guys have had the chance to see how Freemasonry is depicted in National Treasure?!?!

I'll admit, while the theory that Freemasons are direct descendants of the Knights of the Crusades is a a bit weird, it actually puts Freemasonry in a really positive light.

The study of the history is part of the reason I joined for sure!

Thoughts?!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 27, 2019)

Thoughts ? Fun movie


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 28, 2019)

I see most movie as entertainment... Even the one "based" on a true story or event.


----------



## Winter (Jun 28, 2019)

Fun movie. I wouldn't take any of the theories in it as usable. Unless you like the books by Knight and Lomas.  LoL

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Matt Ross (Jun 28, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Thoughts ? Fun movie


Yesss! I'm just glad to finally have seen a movie  that doesn't portray Masons as devil worshipping murderers lol


----------



## Winter (Jun 28, 2019)

Matt Ross said:


> Yesss! I'm just glad to finally have seen a movie  that doesn't portray Masons as devil worshipping murderers lol


Fiction is fiction regardless of how we're portrayed.  If you liked National Treasure, be sure to watch The Man Who Would Be King. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 28, 2019)

Matt Ross said:


> Yesss! I'm just glad to finally have seen a movie  that doesn't portray Masons as devil worshipping murderers lol



Aw, c’mon, you don’t like Alan Moore’s take on us?


----------



## Matt Ross (Jun 28, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Aw, c’mon, you don’t like Alan Moore’s take on us?


That must be one I haven't seen yet! Do tell?!


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 28, 2019)

He wrote “From Hell” and “League of Extraordinary Gentlemen,” both of which had us as villains. He’s also written a plethora of other titles.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 29, 2019)

I think freemasonry is like religion.
No origins and no real time line.
But like religion, we go on Faith and what has been handed down through time .


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2020)

Good movie just like The Lost Symbol was a good book.


----------



## TonyT2020 (Apr 3, 2020)

Matt Ross said:


> How many of you guys have had the chance to see how Freemasonry is depicted in National Treasure?!?!
> 
> I'll admit, while the theory that Freemasons are direct descendants of the Knights of the Crusades is a a bit weird, it actually puts Freemasonry in a really positive light.
> 
> ...


Great movie... I like movies like National Treasure, Angels & Demons, The Young Pope, and the likes.


----------



## William Beals (Apr 24, 2020)

Intentionally or unintentionally, I believe it (National Treasure) to be a stepping stone. An initial starting point for those that are not aware of freemasonry nor its origins(Not that this movies is correct in its theory of the origins of freemasonry.). How many people now days are firstly introduced to freemasonry through television? It does take a turn as far as the conspiracies and treasures, secrets blah blah, but I can imagine to a blind man(such as myself, so to speak) it can "spark" the imagination which can lead you to a door asking questions which can lead you on a journey that none other than a Mason can attest to. I can imagine that rather any Freemasons are willing to admit it or not, that these situations that are unintentionally in place have brought so many potential brothers knocking and though it may have brought with it the roughest of the rough, I can only imagine that there have been quite a few prosperous additions. As for me.......I'm stuck chasing a carrot surrounded by a light.


----------



## Roy_ (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm afraid I differ, but I found National Treasure boring and most Dan Brown films not too exciting either. 
Do you know The Freemason (2013 Mirmont)? It's a small production, not too good, but quite a peek into the lodge.
There's also this teen thriller Anatomie in which a girl founds a lodge. Not a suggestion!
A more interesting referral to Freemasonry can be found in the brilliant Carnivalé series. The brothers there are pretty lame, but the series nicely build up the mystery around the order (a Templar order, but alright) and actually comes with a not too negative image.


----------

